# Winterklamotten



## ImaXe (8. September 2008)

Servus an alle.

Es wird ja langsam kühler und nasser, so dass man sich langsam nach Wintertauglicher Kleidung umsehen muss. 
Ich schau schon die ganze im the www. rum um relativ gute und günstige gore wear zu finden.

Wo habt ihr euer Zeug denn so her? 

Greetz


----------



## Laktatbolzen (8. September 2008)

Ich bin letzten Winter von Gore auf Vaude umgestiegen, und muss sagen bin sehr zufrieden Preis - Leistung stimmen
Mit den Klamotten war ich schon bei -12 grad mit Unterhemd, Thermotriko und Windprof 100 Jacke unterwegs kein problem....nach 2 Stunden waren die Füsse dann doch ziemlich kalt trotz winterschuhe.

Wenn man bei Bike Aid iss bekommt man beim Havener in Ensdorf nen guten Preis für Vaude
klamotten.
Ich kann sie echt nur empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yossarian (8. September 2008)

Nalini und Gore.


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. September 2008)

Moin !

Große Auswahl findest Du bei:
- Hawner in Ensdorf
- Karstadt in SB
- Decathon in Lisdorf 

Wenn Du was passendes zum Rad (Stevens) suchst, würde ich mal zum Radhaus am Rathaus gehen...

Gruß


----------



## fissenid (9. September 2008)

HallO!

ich fahre im Winter eine Kombi aus PearlIzumi und GORE.

Die PI Hose ohne Polster, somit die kurze drunter, und dann die GORE Softshell drüber. Drunter nur Funktionsunterhamnd um trikot....

Unten dann Schuhe mit Neoprens drüber und wenn es ganz kalt ist, die Heizsohlen der Frau aus den Snowboardschuhen ;-))


----------



## Stallion (9. September 2008)

Ich fahr mit Crane (Aldi) in der Gegend rum und bin bis jetzt eig sehr zufrieden.

Ich muss mir nur noch Überzieher für die Schule zulegen weil mir, egal wieviel socken ich anhab, die Füße abfrieren. Kann da jemand welche empfehlen? Sollten nicht zu teuer sein


----------



## crazyeddie (9. September 2008)

spar das geld lieber für richtige winterschuhe. überschuhe sind dreck dagegen. ich hab mich lange vor dieser investition gesträubt, aber sie lohnt sich.


----------



## b-kutscher (9. September 2008)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> spar das geld lieber für richtige winterschuhe. überschuhe sind dreck dagegen. ich hab mich lange vor dieser investition gesträubt, aber sie lohnt sich.



kann ich nur beipflichten!!!von pearli gibts noch gammaschen und schon is alles trocken von oben


----------



## ImaXe (9. September 2008)

@Cassandra Complex

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. 

- Der Hawner muss ich mal vorbeischauen.
-Karstadt und Radhaus am Rathaus haben schon ziemlich Astronomische Preise. 

-Decathlon ist recht günstig, aber wie ist dort die Qualität?? 

@ Stallion

Crane ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ziemlich gut, aber ich war dieses Jahr ein bischen spät dran.(Die stürzen sich ja alle wie die Wölfe drauf) 

@crazyeddie

Jutt, dann schau ich mal was gute Winterschuhe kosten. 

Das datt Zeuch, aber auch immer so teuer sein muss.


----------



## puremalt (9. September 2008)

Ich hab diese und fahre seit drei Jahren problemlos den Winter durch

http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...tID=351000031&articlePaging=14&ProdPerPage=20

Hersteller ist Exustar.


----------



## chris84 (9. September 2008)

ImaXe schrieb:


> -Decathlon ist recht günstig, aber wie ist dort die Qualität??


Bis dato keine schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht...

nutze sonst auch viel von Aldi, Lidl und co, sofern es passt. Die passform lässt manchmal zu wünschen übrig, aber sonst sind die Sachen nicht verkehrt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (9. September 2008)

ImaXe schrieb:


> @Cassandra Complex
> @ Stallion
> 
> Crane ist vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ziemlich gut, aber ich war dieses Jahr ein bischen spät dran.(Die stürzen sich ja alle wie die Wölfe drauf) /quote]
> ...


----------



## chris84 (9. September 2008)

ich hab zu etwas dickeren Socken in den Sommerschuhen lediglich dicke Neoprenüberschuhe drüber... das langt mir immer... 

is aber bei jedem anders... ich hab normalerweise immer warm wenn ich den ersten Berg raufbin und einigermaßen rund fahren kann... Aber ich kenn auch Leute die bekommen immer kalt, egal wie dick angezogen... da hatte ich schon Angst dass mir jemand unterwegs erfriert


----------



## Stallion (9. September 2008)

Hab eigentlich auch immer warm und spätestens nach em  ersten Uphill oder ein paar shcönen Sprints is es warm genug. Nur an den Füßen hab ich meistens schweinekalt, kommt anscheinend durch den Fahrtwind und natürlich noch durch die Nässe. Ich werd mir dann wohl "nur" die Überzieher zulegen und keine Winterschuhe. Kann jmd was empfehlen?


----------



## ImaXe (10. September 2008)

Also ich habe jetzt vor mal im Decathlon vorbeizuschauen.
Soll dort ganz gut sein.

Und ich probier es erstmal mit Neoprenüberschuhen und thermosocken.
Dann sollte es eigentlich warm genug sein. 

Aber danke für die Tipps.
Ist quasi mein erster Fahrradwinter.


----------



## Klinger (10. September 2008)

Beim Decathlon muß ich immer 2-3 ixe mehr vor dem xl haben als normal damits passt.
Ich vermute die nehmen Mass bei Zwergen!!!!


----------



## CassandraComplx (10. September 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Beim Decathlon muß ich immer 2-3 ixe mehr vor dem xl haben als normal damits passt.
> Ich vermute die nehmen Mass bei Zwergen!!!!


 
Franzosen halt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (10. September 2008)

Klinger schrieb:


> Beim Decathlon muß ich immer 2-3 ixe mehr vor dem xl haben als normal damits passt.
> Ich vermute die nehmen Mass bei Zwergen!!!!


das kann ich so eigentlich nicht bestätigen... Ich bin mit 1,90 net gerade klein, aber mehr als 1 X vor dem L brauchte ich noch nie 

bei Aldi und Lild is eher das Gegenteil der Fall, da ist L schon zu groß


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. September 2008)

Stallion schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich auch immer warm und spätestens nach em  ersten Uphill oder ein paar shcönen Sprints is es warm genug. Nur an den Füßen hab ich meistens schweinekalt, kommt anscheinend durch den Fahrtwind und natürlich noch durch die Nässe. Ich werd mir dann wohl "nur" die Überzieher zulegen und keine Winterschuhe. Kann jmd was empfehlen?



Alles was ich bisher an Gummimuffen über den Füssen hatte war nach wenigen Touren immer zerfetzt. Ständig blieb ich irgendwo hängen und so hingen die Neoprenlappen ruck zuck nur noch in Fetzen an den Füßen und wriklich warm waren die auch nie, da die Sohlen der Sommerschuhe nicht Isoliert sind. 

Nachdem ich es dann endlich schaffte mir ordentliche Winterschuhe zu kaufen, möchte ich diese nicht mehr missen. Aktuell fahre ich mit folgendem Winderschuh und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Wichtig ist, Winterschuhe immer 1-2 Nummern (Den Shimano zwei Nummern, denn die fallen verdammt klein aus) größer kaufen, denn zu enge Schuhe sind immer Kalt. Nur Zehen die sich im Schuh bewegen können werden den Winter ohne Frostbeulen überleben.  

Dann noch zu Thema Socken. Ich nutze 2-fach Socke, oder ziehe 2-3 dünne Socken übereinander. Diese transportieren die Feuchtigkeit wesentlich besser nach außen. So sind Touren von 4-5 Stunden kein Problem.


----------



## Stallion (10. September 2008)

Aber die Winterschuhe sind mir echt zu teuer. Ich werds dieses Jahr einfach mit Überziehern versuchen und dann hab ich ja für den nächsten Winter was gelernt und kann dann immernoch ausschau nach Winterschuhen halten


----------



## b-kutscher (10. September 2008)

Stallion schrieb:


> Aber die Winterschuhe sind mir echt zu teuer. Ich werds dieses Jahr einfach mit Überziehern versuchen und dann hab ich ja für den nächsten Winter was gelernt und kann dann immernoch ausschau nach Winterschuhen halten



ja ich habs auch ewig vor mir hergeschoben...aber überschuhe haben echt nur nachteile,du scheuerst dir die kurbel blank... feuchtigkeit und kälte kommen auf jeden fall von unten und ich bin echt keine frostbeule,aber wenn ich mal 2stunden und länger unterwegs bin isses echt eine lohnende investion!!!von redbull hab ich mal recht günstige gesehen


gruss vom kutscher


----------



## puremalt (10. September 2008)

Da mein Link nicht klappt, jetzt mein Winterschuh-Preis-Leistungs-Tipp als Text:

Die Exustar Winterschuhe gibt's bei Rose als "Red X Winterschuhe SM450"
und bei Bicycles (BOC24) als "2danger - MTB Silverthrone Winter".
Jeweils unter 80. 

1-2 Nummern größer als normal ist zu empfehlen.


----------



## Stallion (10. September 2008)

Ihr bringt mich zum Nachdenken


----------



## fissenid (10. September 2008)

hallo

überlege gerade mir diese hier zu bestellen


----------



## speedy76 (10. September 2008)

Zum Thema Winterschuhe. Also ich habe bei meinem RADHAUS letztes Jahr ein Paar Winterschuh Vorjahresmodelle sehr günstig bekommen. Sind Shimano und schon fast zu warm. Halten aber bestens die Kälte der Klickpedale ab. und wenns nicht reicht kommt halt noch ne Iso Einlage rein.


----------



## b-kutscher (10. September 2008)

fissenid schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> überlege gerade mir diese hier zu bestellen



yep genau den hab ich auch...vorsicht bei der grösse!!!saubequem das ding und dicht


----------



## ImaXe (17. November 2008)

Also!

Ich danke euch allen für die ausführlichen Ratschläge,

aber

ich habe jetzt Crane, also ALDI, getragen und mir war verdammt kalt. Allein schon wegen dem Wind.
Dann kam der Tag der Tage und ich habe mir GORE BIKE WEAR gekauft.
Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!
Also das !wenige! Geld was ich bisher in den ALDI gesteckt habe war für die Katz.
Außer kurze Hosen für den Sommer ist da nichts sinnvolles für einen ambitionierten Fahrradfahrer dabei.

Ich kann nur sagen GORE und NORTHWAVE rules!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stallion (17. November 2008)

Also ich hab mit Crane überhaupt nicht kalt


----------



## chris84 (17. November 2008)

ich auch nicht... ganz im gegenteil...


----------



## puremalt (17. November 2008)

Crane macht so lustige Sachen wie Windstopper an Unterhemden. Völlig sinnlos, da sowas an die äußerste Schicht muss. 
Ich hab einige Wintertrikots von denen. Abgesehen davon, daß die für meinen Geschmack viel zu weit geschnitten sind, sind die OK. 
Im Winter kommt's vor allem auf ein enganliegendes, gutes Unterhemd (zB CRAFT) und 'ne winddichte, wärmende Jacke an. Mit der Crane-Softshell-Jacke von letztem Jahr bin ich sehr zufrieden. 
Wem dann noch kalt wird, der tritt zu langsam.


----------



## popeye_mzg (17. November 2008)

puremalt schrieb:


> Mit der Crane-Softshell-Jacke von letztem Jahr bin ich sehr zufrieden.
> Wem dann noch kalt wird, der tritt zu langsam.



 WORD


----------



## Stallion (17. November 2008)

> Softshell-Jacke von letztem Jahr bin ich sehr zufrieden.
> Wem dann noch kalt wird, der tritt zu langsam.



Seh ich auch so


----------



## ImaXe (17. November 2008)

Na dann seid ihr Schönwetterfahrer.
Ich fahre schon mit Schmackes. Vor allem morgends und da zieht es bei Crane einfach.
Ich bin bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren und es war kalt. Außerdem ist der Tragekomfort x-mal angenehmer und es ist um einiges Stabiler als Crane.


----------



## popeye_mzg (17. November 2008)

Nun mach keine Religion daraus. 

Jeder so, wie es ihm gefällt, bzw. so wie man im Saarland sagt: Damit ich warm hann! 
Du hast deine Er"fahr"ungen gemacht und andere User, die sie hier eingestellt haben, eben andere. 
Wäre ja auch seltsam wenn jeder hier mit "Gore"-Klamotten und Rotwild-Bikes rumgurken würde, oder?


----------



## Tobilas (17. November 2008)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Nun mach keine Religion daraus.


so isses !

Wichtig: Zwiebelprinzip= je kälter, desto dicker anziehn.
Thema -> kalte Füsse: Heizsohlen vom Kaffetoaster, die halten die Latschen warm, auch bei langen Touren mit Clickies durch's Wäldle bei Nächtle
Thema -> billige Gore oder PearlIzumi-Sachen, oder sogar Assos: tja, das such ich auch noch, da sind die Händler sich oft sehr einig und du kriegst kaum günstige Sonderangebote 
empfehlenswert is da die Google-Suche, oder sich - wie oben schon angeklungen - mal zusammen tun und eventuell Sammel-Einkaufsaktionen machen oder Sonderkonditionen erfragen. Da sind schon ein paar Euros Rabatt drin.
Ansonsten ist meine (bescheidene) Erfahrung: die Sachen, die gut sind, kosten in der Regel mehr !!
Gruß
Roland


----------



## ImaXe (17. November 2008)

Hast ja recht.

Ich meinerseits habe es mit Billigsachen versucht und bin auf die Nase gefallen.
Ich kaufe normalerweise nie Discounterware(außer Lebensmittel)
Ich bin halt Südländer und demzufolge wird mir schneller kalt als anderen.


@ tobilas: Also ich weiß nicht wie ihr es macht, aber ich kriege bei meinem Händler bis zu 10-15% Rabatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (17. November 2008)

ImaXe schrieb:


> Ich bin halt Südländer und demzufolge wird mir schneller kalt als anderen.



Keine Angst, der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt !


----------



## Tobilas (17. November 2008)

@Imaxe: is doch nicht schlecht, kommt allerdings halt drauf an, welcher Preis am Kittel festgemacht ist 
aber wenn du ne gute was-weiß-ich Gore oder Pearl oder Assos oder Vaude oder wie-auch-immer 4 anstatt 1 Jahr fährst, hat sich der Mehrpreis auf Crane ja schon gelohnt, und der realtive Neupreis ist doch dann egal, oder ?? 
Ich hab hier ne Gore-Jacke (NP 120 EUR), die hat in 2 Jahren schon so manche Schlammpackung gehabt, die is noch wie neu.........  
Gruß
Roland


----------



## ImaXe (17. November 2008)

langes Goretrikot eigentlich 60, dann für 50
Windstopperbeinlinge von GORE 59, dann für 50

Das ist ziemlich fair.


----------



## Stallion (17. November 2008)

Für mich als Jugendlicher lohnts sich nich so teure Kleidungsstücke anzuschaffen da ich ein Jahr später eh wieder rausgewachsen bin


----------



## chris84 (17. November 2008)

außerdem fällt man sich teure Jacken und Hosen besonders gerne kaputt 

vom Aldi ist nicht alles brauchbar... aber Windwesten und Softschelljacken sind ganz ok. Unterhemd mit Windstopper ist in der Tat blödsinn, hab ich aber im Aldi auch noch nicht gesehen


----------



## crazyeddie (17. November 2008)

wem sagst du das... meine neue gore weste hatte ich glaub ich zwei wochen, bis sie wieder genauso durchlöchert war wie die alte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ImaXe (18. November 2008)

GORE sagt "Das zeuch reißt nicht".

Kannst du die beim Wort nehmen?
Quasi umtauschen?


----------



## CassandraComplx (18. November 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> ... Unterhemd mit Windstopper ist in der Tat blödsinn, hab ich aber im Aldi auch noch nicht gesehen


 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ihr mich steinigt:
Hab so ein Feinkost-Albrecht-Teil mit Windstopper vorne seit 3 oder 4 Jahren im Betrieb. Sicher nix für den Winter aber bei Temperaturen um 10°C als Windwestenersatz durchaus brauchbar .

Jetzt könnt ihr anfangen zu werfen: Jehova, Jehova,...


----------



## 007ike (18. November 2008)

die kann man beim Wort nehmen! Hab da sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mir wurden 2 Hosen die ich durch eigenes Verschulden durchlöchert hatte ohne Fragen gegen neue getauscht, dabei hätte ich eine Reparatur auch gezahlt! Das Zeug ist sein Geld wert!


----------



## Dijo (18. November 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> außerdem fällt man sich teure Jacken und Hosen besonders gerne kaputt
> 
> vom Aldi ist nicht alles brauchbar... aber Windwesten und Softschelljacken sind ganz ok. Unterhemd mit Windstopper ist in der Tat blödsinn, hab ich aber im Aldi auch noch nicht gesehen



ich hab mir von den Unterhemden mit Windstopper letztes Jahr 2 geholte. 

Für den Winter sind sie nix, aber für die Übergangszeit hervorragend, wenn ich abends bei schon kühleren Temperaturen noch ne Runde in kurzen Klamotten drehen wollte. So war der Rumpf immer schön vorm asukühlen geschützt


----------

